# Brain Decoding



## David B (Feb 1, 2012)

The attached is an interesting article about decoding electrical pulses from the brain in response to sound.


http://news.sky.com/home/technology/article/16160792


----------



## Metryq (Feb 1, 2012)

"You must think in Russian!" —_Firefox_

I saw a shorter news story on this. Very exciting. So the "cybercomm" communication depicted in _Ghost in the Shell_ is not so wildly fantastic. And you thought kids texting in class was bad.


----------



## David B (Feb 1, 2012)

Metryq said:


> "You must think in Russian!" —_Firefox_
> 
> I saw a shorter news story on this. Very exciting. So the "cybercomm" communication depicted in _Ghost in the Shell_ is not so wildly fantastic. And you thought kids texting in class was bad.


 
Certainly seems to open Pandora's box.


----------



## Dave (Feb 1, 2012)

I read the BBC report earlier today:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-16811042


----------

